# [email protected] Sykes or Palfox



## trafficjam (Nov 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if the ribbonfish have showed up at Palafox Park or Bob Sykes?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

They're not at Sykes. I'll be giving Palafox a shot tomorrow evening to see if any bull reds have shown up there yet. I'll let you know if the ribbonfish are there or not yet.


----------



## trafficjam (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks ThaFish, will keep my eye out for your reply


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

trafficjam said:


> Thanks ThaFish, will keep my eye out for your reply


They're not at Palafox as of right now. We did losw a big red there last night though..


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Never seen a ribbon fish, do they cruise the surface like needle fish where you can see them or what?


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've alwasy caught them on the bottom. If you catch one, the first time it's like, "I'm not touching that thing" they are weird looking but good kingfish bait.


----------

